# ISO help with butter flavoring



## kim farley (Jun 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how much butter flavoring I need to use in the place of butter in a buttercreme recipe? Also, will I need to increase the amount of shortening to replace the solid butter. Thanks.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to DC.

To me it seems counter productive to up the shortening and reduce the butter. I would just use the butter, it will provide a much nicer texture and flavor, imo.

The butter flavoring, is it powdered or liquid?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, Kim.  Welcome to DC.  I'm sure you'll receive plenty of answers to your question.  However, I'm with Tatt.  You will lose the "buttery," sorry I had to use that term, texture that  buttercreme is all about, as well as the flavor.

Can you tell us _why_ you want to make this substitution?


----------



## GB (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it would be important for us to first find out why you want to replace the butter anyway.


----------

